# Scrubbing speed before jumps..



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I see people doing this... seems like anytime I try to skid it throws me off to where jumping is pretty much a no-no because I'm not ready for the set up for spins anyways....

was just curious exactly how some of you do this... I ride goofy... and I think what I've been trying to do is a quick heelside plow back to straight.... I don't see people doing this, so I figure I'm wrong plus... it isn't working well so I figure doubly wrong lol...

please help... my knees hurt.. and the kids with tight pants are laughing at me when I rocket towards the moon and land on my face...

hopefully it won't be funny if I'm going slower and face plant.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd recommend not scrubbing speed at all and instead, just dropping from a lower point (closer to the jump) and going straight from there. Any type of speed scrub (with the exception of a small carve while setting up a platform for spins) will only throw off your balance. When learning to jump properly, just practice going straight.

Once you get this dialed in, it will be easier to judge speed, hit jumps and land on the tranny every time.

Good luck!


----------



## FtCS4 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you're quick edge to edge a short heel then toe (or vice versa) carve can scrub off a bit


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You need to time it properly which is what I think you're doing wrong. Assuming you're just going for a straight jump, you're probably scrubbing off your speed too late in the process (ie just before you board touches the base of the ramp). Do it a little earlier next time so you can regain your balance before the board enters the ramp zone and you should be good to go.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

for jumps id say maybe a quick check far away from the actual jump but if you try to carve etc. when youre close to taking off, it will most likely throw you off balance and youll fall...

rails/boxes/jibs thats a different story


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Scrubbing speed is almost always going to be a part of setting up. As part of the ATML model, your approach is very important and it needs to be stabilized well before your takeoff point. Simply put, it is not the scrubbing of speed that is getting you into trouble, it is your timing. Get speed dialed in farther back so that by the time you are hitting the takeoff ramp, you are stable with no need to adjust anything....:thumbsup:


Well said Wolf. Stability will allow you to send it properly.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Who the hell cares what anyone wearing skinny pants thinks?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

me  your dog doesn't follow you down bc runs like killclimbz


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

BliND KiNK said:


> me  your dog doesn't follow you down bc runs like killclimbz


huh?

10char


----------



## HLP (Dec 9, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> [...] and the kids with tight pants are laughing at me


Don't feel bad, they're wearing tight pants.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been working my way back to kickers. Lost confidence after a bad spill a couple seasons ago.

What I always do is start off with a dry run. I take it really mellow and just hop off the kicker to gauge the distance and speed needed. Also to get a feel for how the kicker pops me off.

Then I just do some normal runs from there and it becomes trial and error. When I scrub speed, I do it well before the jump. I'm quick on my edges so sometimes I will do a last minute check if I calculated the speed wrong. I do my speed checks by preforming short and quick skidded turns and flatten out as I enter the kicker.

I don't do spins yet, so no popping off edge for me. The only time I pop off my edge is on natural terrain like side hits where the angle is weird.

Here is a very short video of me in 2008 (year after my bad spill, so confidence was really low here). This was my second run where I was gauging speed so you can see me checking:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1z11Qu6gHw

I'm not an expert though as I was teaching myself so maybe Snowolf will correct some poor form if he sees it here.

I do know that grabbing makes me more stable so try that too.


----------

